# 6x9 Prints



## DeadEye (Dec 27, 2008)

I did a shoot today and the client requests 6x9 prints, well anyone know a print house that makes 6x9 or do I have to get 8x10 and cut em out?


----------



## rufus5150 (Dec 27, 2008)

mpix.com does 6x9's.


----------



## DeadEye (Dec 27, 2008)

rufus5150 said:


> mpix.com does 6x9's.



Thank You:thumbup:


----------



## DeadEye (Dec 30, 2008)

A+ to Mpix on the 6x9 image quality, I was worried they would not meet my standard but they got it perfect!  The client was impressed with the work, lets hope there agent is as well. 

Cheers DeadEye


----------

